# 211 Overscan Issue ????



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Appreciate any help.

I have a 211 hooked up to a Hitachi Director's series 47X902. There seems to be an overscan issue with the 211 chipset. I am getting about 1/4 to 1/2" black bars on the left and right side of picture. I have rebooted. I also hooked up one of my 622's and the picture fits perfectly. I put in my overscan test pattern and it is perfect, also. So this is leading me to believe that the chipset is not properly fitting 16:9 material and it is not the TV.

Has anyone else noticed this problem?

Thanks,

S~


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure the 211 is set to output 16:9, and that the zoom setting is set to normal? I would guess so, but just checking the obvious first and making sure its not being overthought.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Everything is setup correctly. 

S~


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Fair enough. Just being in tech support, I see people overthink things a lot, so I always check the obvious things first. Will have to think on this one. You may be right, though I've never run into it before.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Fair enough. Just being in tech support, I see people overthink things a lot, so I always check the obvious things first. Will have to think on this one. You may be right, though I've never run into it before.


I've read about overscan being too high with the 211. Most TV sets have the overscan set incorrectly anyways, so it might not be noticable. When I hooked up the 622, the problem wasn't there and my overscan test pattern shows the set to be correct. That leads me to believe that something isn't right with the 211. I would try Component, but the Hitachi director's series only have 1 input.

S~


----------

